# Should I pull a Lars?



## Lofty (Aug 16, 2008)

Most have you have either seen how long my hair is at Nationals or in my videos so the question is should I do like Lars and cut it all off?
And don't put yes just because I made a poll about it.


----------



## Faz (Aug 16, 2008)

go for it!


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 16, 2008)

Make sure if you do, that you're 100% ready to do so. The first time I had my hair long I had it down past my shoulders and I buzzed it all off to a crew cut. I got super depressed wondering why I had done it, and I grew it out again until it got to about the small of my back. After that I was 100% ready to cut it, and cut it down to a more "normal" haircut.

I miss my long hair, but I was ready for a change and I like my short hair now. What I did before I cut it the second time (to avoid what happened the first time) was to give myself 2 weeks. If at any point in those 2 weeks I had even 1 thought of not wanting to cut my hair, then I knew I wasn't ready.

So give yourself 2 weeks and see what happens. If you make it 2 weeks without thinking you'd miss it, then yes cut it all off - you're ready.

Chris


----------



## Lofty (Aug 16, 2008)

Well I have thought about cutting my hair before and I don't really love it you know. I think its pretty kool but it gets annoying having to deal with it and such, it definitely fits my lazy personality to have hair i dont have to worry about. I think it would be pretty awkward at first but I dont think id miss it. Maybe I'll just do a spur of the moment thing and do it tomorrow


----------



## Erik (Aug 16, 2008)

Yes!
It's the new cubers look.
After Joel, Lars, Dennis, Kai, Rama, me and others everyone should copy!


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Aug 16, 2008)

I have to get a haircut for my job, and without fail, I get depressed every single time I cut it. It's the source of my self confidence, without longish hair I feel ugly and naked, is that odd? haha

This isn't directly related to the topic, so in my opinion [which shouldn't matter because you make your own decisions] dont cut it :]


----------



## jazzthief81 (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm not going to vote because I agree with Chris: only you can know when you're ready for it. 

This is my story behind "the hair":

At the Madrid Open I made a bet with Joël and Erik that I would average sub-15 with cross on D at the next tournament or else I would cut off my hair. We made this bet in a joking mood and we weren't really serious about it. But it made me think and I was sort of mentally preparing myself for it in case I lost the bet.

All of a sudden I realised that I didn't really like my hair anyway but I just didn't do anything about it because leaving it like that is just easier than changing it. Making a drastic change to your look requires confidence.

So then I thought: well, that's pretty weak! Why should I have to lose a bet to make me do something that I should have done already? Why not take the initiative and do it anyway?

They day after I bought the hair trimmer and cut the hair off. 

And in my case it did wonders for my confidence and I feel a lot better about how I look now. I haven't regretted it a single moment.

If you can recognise yourself in this story, I'd say by all means do it. I probably made it sound as if it is a big deal, but if you look at the reactions from Chris and others you see it meant a lot to them too. Don't let others influence your decision too much, the only thing that matters is what *you* think about what you look like. 

Good luck!


----------



## Lofty (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks Lars 
My hair is definitely not the source of my confidence at all... the only time I really like it is when I'm around other long haired people since its like an instant bond with them, all the other times my hair doesnt really fit with the style of my friends. My best friend has even made a facebook group that I should cut my hair lol.
For me I don't feel like it will be as big a deal as the people who were depressed for doing it.


----------



## Kenneth (Aug 16, 2008)

I had long hair form I was a child = 70's, everyone had it long then. I cut it of around 1980, did not like it, grow it back and became a true hippie in about 1982. In 1985 I cut it of again and now I had it short for a few years but became a member of a psyche group in about 1988-89 and had it long again...

That's 20 years now and I won't cut it again unless I have to.

NEVER!


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 16, 2008)

Lofty, I think i'm in the same boat. It's actually pretty hilarious that I read this today, as I was really considering it yesterday. I like my hair, but it's starting to just be annoying, having to deal with it all the time. How about we do it together  For me, I haven't had "short" hair since I was 13... I really do think I'm going to do it though.


----------



## Lofty (Aug 16, 2008)

Alright man, I'm thinking I'll do it sometime this week as I'm returning to college thursday. It'll be a fun shock to my roommate and everyone I met last year.
I'm not as used to it as you tho. I have had short hair all my life and didn't start growing it until like a couple years ago (the time it took to grow from short to how it is now with a few minor cuts). I'll totally cut it with you


----------



## slncuber21 (Aug 16, 2008)

haha, you two should get together and youtube your hair cuts! LOL 

i agree with most people- only if youre ready.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 16, 2008)

How about taking off 1 inch per day, or per hour?You can stop when it looks best.


----------



## Lofty (Aug 16, 2008)

slncuber21 said:


> haha, you two should get together and youtube your hair cuts! LOL
> 
> i agree with most people- only if youre ready.



haha that would be great if we didn't live like a 20 hour drive away from each other.
We can still post before and after pics.


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 16, 2008)

So I've decided I'm going to do it thursday unless something changes my mind. I do like lucas' idea though


----------



## brunson (Aug 16, 2008)

No, Geddy, don't do it.


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 16, 2008)

I don't know if this is makes sense, but it seems to me that your face is really pale. I think it's because all of the color pigments have gotten to your long hair, and not enough to your skin. I think if you cut some of it off you will have more color in your skin. 

This is just a guess but many other people have short hair and their skin is really white.


----------



## Dene (Aug 17, 2008)

I say, don't do it! But I'm kind of like Lofty in that I've had my hair short for most of my life, but I've always wanted it long and I'm finally getting it. I'm still very fmailiar with what it was like to have short hair and I never liked it. It'll be good to be able to have a shower and then not put on my cap straight afterwards for the first time in years once my hair is long enough  .

Anyway: Lofty, I recommend you don't go super short at first, a trim down to maybe 4-5 inches long would be a better way to start, and if you think you want it shorter, then go for it.


----------



## shelley (Aug 17, 2008)

If you feel it's time for a change, then go for it! Just make sure you're ready. Different people have different degrees of emotional attachment to their hair.

If you're cutting your own hair, make sure you know what you're doing. A friend of mine once decided to give himself a trim with scissors, but realized about halfway through that he couldn't see the back of his head without a second mirror. He did it by feel for a while, but by the time he obtained a hand mirror he realized that too much damage had been done, and he ended up shaving himself bald. He looked a bit silly that summer.


----------



## Lofty (Aug 17, 2008)

I am either cutting my hair all the way short or leaving it long enough to put in a ponytail. I think its the most annoying thing when its long enough to get in your face but not long enough to pull back out of the way.
And my skin is white because I don't go outdoors.
And I don't have a date yet. A friend of mine decided she wants to go with me and she has already started school... But I'm definitely doing it before thursday since thats when I leave for college.


----------



## alexc (Aug 17, 2008)

I love how you titled the thread! When I read it I thought ,"Should I pull a Lars?, wtf!?!?!?!!?!!!?!"  

I say, go for it!


----------



## Dene (Aug 17, 2008)

Go for the ponytail Lofty! Don't give in to peer pressure, be different! Rebel against general society! Make trouble for the establishment!


----------



## Lofty (Aug 17, 2008)

In making trouble for te establishment I also make trouble for myself with keeping my head hot in the blazing Florida heat, extra work washing it and combing it, pulling it in a ponytail, taking forever for it to dry...
or i can be lazy and do known of these things.


----------



## CAT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

My brother thinks you look like a girl. cut it


----------



## Lofty (Aug 18, 2008)

I don't really care if i look girlish... I already wear girl jeans sometime and fit in sizes that make girls feel fat...
I probably will cut it tomorrow.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 18, 2008)

Lofty said:


> I am either cutting my hair all the way short or leaving it long enough to put in a ponytail.



Have the best of both worlds.

Mullet!


----------



## hdskull (Aug 18, 2008)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> I have to get a haircut for my job, and without fail, I get depressed every single time I cut it. It's the source of my self confidence, without longish hair I feel ugly and naked, is that odd? haha
> 
> This isn't directly related to the topic, so in my opinion [which shouldn't matter because you make your own decisions] dont cut it :]



If i grow my hair long, will I gain more confidence ? lol.


----------



## Dene (Aug 18, 2008)

Lofty: That is the sacrifice we "troublers" have to make  . If you have it shot, you become a slave to product! Suddenly people will expect you to have "style". With long hair, at least you can put it back and not worry about it.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 19, 2008)

After Lars did it, I had to get used to it for a couple of days. The thing that struck me most was that he actually has facial expression now 
When he had long hair I knew he was laughing, but I just couldn't see him do it.


----------



## Lofty (Aug 20, 2008)

It is finished.
My hair is all gone. 
I'll post a picture sometime soon.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Aug 20, 2008)

Lofty said:


> It is finished.
> My hair is all gone.
> I'll post a picture sometime soon.



i wanna see that


----------



## penguin12321 (Aug 20, 2008)

thank you for cutting it. about the girl jeans... do they ever have sequence? (the beads or whatever)


----------



## Dene (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh no, not ALL of it I hope?


----------



## Lofty (Aug 21, 2008)

yup its all gone...
and that would be really strange to have sequence or beads... just regular denim jeans. They end up nt being that tight becuase of how skinny I am but still tighter than guy jeans on me.
back on topic, yea I've got idk a cm or so or hair left. All the girls at church tonight seemed to like it ;-)
I forgot to charge my camera but I promise I'll have a picture eventually.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 21, 2008)

Just a cm left?!?!?


----------



## Lofty (Aug 21, 2008)

idk the cm was an estimate here is a link to my facebook:
http://www.new.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3994045&l=b8337&id=699200584


----------



## CAT13 (Aug 21, 2008)

... I change my mind. Grow back the hair. j/k.
It looks quite different


----------



## Dene (Aug 21, 2008)

Dammit, post the picture somewhere else, I don't have a facebook account, and I'm not going to make one! 1 cm is pretty short, I bet it feels cold, yea?


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 21, 2008)

Dene said:


> Dammit, post the picture somewhere else, I don't have a facebook account, and I'm not going to make one! 1 cm is pretty short, I bet it feels cold, yea?



Here's the actual image link. Not bad Lofty


----------



## Lofty (Aug 21, 2008)

It told me it was a public link so I assumed it meant everyone could see it sorry Dene.
Have you cut yours off Dan?


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 21, 2008)

No... I had way too many regrets... I couldn't really see myself doing it without looking ridiculously stupid.


----------



## Lofty (Aug 21, 2008)

Yea, well you've had long hair for a much longer period of time then I had.
I just took my first shower with no hair and do greatly enjoy the large quantity of time I save now. I miss it a little, I was used to being outside the social norm with my hair, but overall I like it short it will just take some getting used to.


----------



## smskill12 (Aug 21, 2008)

ahh ya i pulled a lars like 2 weeks ago man it feels good having short here


----------



## Dene (Aug 21, 2008)

Oh sorry Lofty, it turns out the link does work! (I just saw facebook and remembered it never having worked in the past before!)

It looks good! Of course, I wouldn't want it  . My hair is officially long enough to tie back now, so I'll be saying goodbye to my cap!


----------



## not_kevin (Aug 22, 2008)

I had my hair cut yesterday. Probably cut it from around 6 in to maybe 3 in. I'm not liking it... If only my hair could grow back faster...


----------



## ROOT (Aug 22, 2008)

Like a month ago i had like 5-6 inch hair. I cut it down to about an inch, it was wierd, but it grew on me. Youll definately get used to it


----------



## not_kevin (Aug 22, 2008)

ROOT said:


> Like a month ago i had like 5-6 inch hair. I cut it down to about an inch, it was wierd, but it grew on me. Youll definately get used to it



I was used to it before. That was a couple years ago. Ever since adopting long hair; I'v hated it when my hair isn't long enough to cover my eyes, at least. Ah, well; it'll grow back eventually...


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 22, 2008)

It seems a lot of us cubers have gone through a long haired phase and didn't like the transition to short hair. Someone convince Shelley to get her hair cut down to something resembling Lars' most recent cut.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 23, 2008)

That even applies to us really old ones - I once had hair to the middle of my back. I got it all cut off when I was 30. (I was in a rock band, so it was almost necessary - part of the dress code.)


----------



## ShadenSmith (Aug 23, 2008)

WHAT? You were in a rock band Mike? Hmmm....keyboard?


I really just lol'ed. I can't see that. I just imagine you now, playing in a band. Blindfolded.


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 23, 2008)

ShadenSmith said:


> WHAT? You were in a rock band Mike? Hmmm....keyboard?
> 
> 
> I really just lol'ed. I can't see that. I just imagine you now, playing in a band. Blindfolded.



Plus, he's facing the wrong way and his fellow members won't tell him.


----------



## KConny (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm in the process of pulling an inverted Lars.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 23, 2008)

At this point it was not at its longest; I let it grow 5 more years after this before I cut it off.

http://www.geocities.com/shandley2001/scd/scd2_locos_0888.jpg


----------



## ShadenSmith (Aug 23, 2008)

I notice the bangs...is that a mullet?

Man, you rule Mike.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 23, 2008)

Yeah, I forgot I had the bangs then. After that picture, I didn't get it trimmed at all again for the next 5 years, so no more bangs. It's a shame I don't have an easy-to-find picture of that.

Oh, and don't forget that back then, some people actually thought mullets were cool!


----------



## Dene (Aug 23, 2008)

Awesome Mr. Hughey!


----------

